# Newbie - Help for Teenager with Type 1



## Jtych (Dec 5, 2018)

Hi,
Would anyone know of any teenage events for teenagers with diabetes? a close friend of mine son was diagnosed when he was 11, he's now 14 and struggling to accept the daily regime to keep him alive of blood sugar readings and giving himself correct doses of insulin he'd rather just grab a burger, not think about anything else other than eating it and go play football, he's struggling with acceptance of his condition. His friends are really supportive as is his family but he is the one going through this daily regime hence looking for events where hopefully he can meet people of a similar age who also have diabetes and will have a joint understanding of how it feels and what he's going through. 

I've e-mailed the diabetes events group and didn't hear anything back, called the helpline and they couldn't give me any information either....so wondering if anyone can give me some guidance, we are in the South East area.

Thank-you!


----------



## SB2015 (Dec 5, 2018)

Good morning Jtych, and welcome to the forum.

I am sorry to hear that your friend’s son is finding his Diabetes so difficult at present.  It is easy to understand why this happens, as it is never ending.  It is important that he stays in touch with his Diabetes team and tells them how he is feeling.  They are there to help.

On the website there is a separate section on Diabetes in teenagers, and I hope that this is the link (I am not very techy). https://www.diabetes.org.uk/guide-to-diabetes/your-child-and-diabetes/top-teen-tips

I know that DUK are planning family events and Type 1 events for children, separated into different age groups.   The dates are not yet published, but I have just checked on the DUK website and there’s is a place to register an interest and they will let you know the dates nice they are set.  I have not been involved in these events myself but I know that they have been very beneficial to those that have attended.

I hope that these ideas are fo some help, and that some of the parents on here will be along with more ideas.


----------



## Jtych (Dec 5, 2018)

Hi, Thank-you, really helpful. He is close to his diabetic team at the hospital and at each session, they do advise him how important it is to stay on top of his dosage etc and support him, but he's not coping well with it. To add salt to the wound for him sadly, his mum passed away to breast cancer when he was 10 and 18 months later he was diagnosed with type 1, so a lot of life changes have happened to this lad in such a short space of time for him to deal with. He has also been referred to a counsellor both at school and through the hospital, I've spoken to him about reaching out through the Diabetes charity forums to see if we can go to a support group/event with people in his age group, 

I've registered an interest with the events on here and will cross fingers there will be something he can go to next year.

Thanks again!


----------



## KARNAK (Dec 5, 2018)

Hello @Jtych and welcome to the forum. Sorry to hear about your friends son and the difficulties you are both going through. I can`t really advise for the South East as I live in the South West, have you had a look through Parents forum?  https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/forums/parents.18/
I`m sure others will be along soon to give you some more good advice as @SB2015 has.


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 5, 2018)

Jtych said:


> Hi,
> Would anyone know of any teenage events for teenagers with diabetes? a close friend of mine son was diagnosed when he was 11, he's now 14 and struggling to accept the daily regime to keep him alive of blood sugar readings and giving himself correct doses of insulin he'd rather just grab a burger, not think about anything else other than eating it and go play football, he's struggling with acceptance of his condition. His friends are really supportive as is his family but he is the one going through this daily regime hence looking for events where hopefully he can meet people of a similar age who also have diabetes and will have a joint understanding of how it feels and what he's going through.
> 
> I've e-mailed the diabetes events group and didn't hear anything back, called the helpline and they couldn't give me any information either....so wondering if anyone can give me some guidance, we are in the South East area.
> ...


Welcome !  Diabetes uk have gone so far back & have put up prices & removed a lot of good things.  To try & make things better for him a Freestyle Libre would teach him & others how to take reasonability. Really good luck from a T1 since the age of 3.


----------



## Jtych (Dec 5, 2018)

Thanks all, much apprecited


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 8, 2018)

Jtych said:


> Thanks all, much apprecited


Please ask if you need to know. It is a mine field at times T1


----------

